# [Risolto]Problema con direct rendering

## osar_sabin

non sono riuscito a risolvere...o meglio ho risolto il fattore dei video a doppia velocità ma non l'attivazione del direct rendering.

Ho seguito questo topic 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417820-highlight-ati+200m+dri.html

ma mi ridà lo stesso problema

e presumo sia dovuto da questo 

 *Quote:*   

>  Load "/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.a"

 

che non corrisponde...ma allora cosa devo mettere...  :Confused: Last edited by osar_sabin on Sat Mar 18, 2006 10:50 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## osar_sabin

corretto il post

----------

## osar_sabin

gli unici warning che sembra darmi xorg.0.log sono

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8
> 
> Warning: font renderer for ".cid" already registered at priority 0
> ...

 

come risolvo???  :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

Un mod ti ha già detto un problema = un thread e tu continui a scrivere qui

Continui a fare degli up. Non sono tollerati se non a 24h dall'ultimo post. Se devi aggiungere info puoi editare il tuo post precedente.

Di thread e documentazione sulle Ati ce n'è parecchia... Prova a usare il Link Cerca

Concludendo, ma le hai lette le LINEE GUIDA?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho splittato il thread e ti avverto che sei in palese violazione delle linee guida.

Facciamo così... Io non chiudo questo topic ma te ti leggi bene li linee guida prima di postare nuovamente... ok?

Per il resto mi sembra che Onip ti abbia già detto tutto

----------

## osar_sabin

sisi, scusate...  :Embarassed:   cmq ho risolto, era una questione di moduli caricati nel modo sbagliato  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

scusami, ma sono pignolo   :Wink:  . Quando un problema viene risloto è buona norma editare il primo post e aggiungere [Risolto] al titolo. Così eviti di far perdere tempo alla gente leggendo il post e, in caso di ricerca, dai un grosso aiuto a chi ha un problema come il tuo.

Byez

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> sisi, scusate...   cmq ho risolto, era una questione di moduli caricati nel modo sbagliato 

 

vuoi intendere che li caricavi in un certo ordine e che in quest'ordine non ti attivava il direct rendering? perchè anch'io avevo lo stesso problema sotto debian, poi ho risolto caricando i moduli in questa sequenza: agpgart, via-agp, radeon, drm

----------

## osar_sabin

esatto

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> esatto

 

la tua sequenza di caricamento dei moduli è come la mia?

----------

## osar_sabin

si, perchè?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> si, perchè?

 

volevo avere una conferma, grazie.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## osar_sabin

di niente...  :Wink: 

----------

